# Nintendo confirms that Waluigi is not circumcised



## smileyhead (Dec 17, 2017)

Nintendo's president, Katsumi Kimishima about a month ago in an interview with the magazine Game Informer has confirmed that Waluigi is in fact, uncircumcised.
_"Waluigi still has his foreskin, you won’t ever see it but it’s there. We do not know why he remains uncircumcised, however. It might be a religious thing, it might not."_ Said Kimishima. He added: _"Also, remember Shy Guys? None of them have any gag reflexes. So you could really go to town if you wanted."_

 Source


----------



## raulpica (Dec 17, 2017)

Choo choo!


----------



## Stercate79 (Dec 17, 2017)

what the fuck


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 17, 2017)

Can someone give me the original sauce? Someone either mistranslated the living shit out of the post or simply trolling.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2017)

Good Lord if you're going to post 3 month old "news" from a satire site at least mention it's satire


----------



## SANIC (Dec 17, 2017)

I am uncircumcised


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 17, 2017)

this is old news


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 17, 2017)




----------

